# It's official -- Here is the Halloween Horror Nights 25 map just revealed!



## Levon (Sep 9, 2015)

Here is the Halloween Horror Nights 25 map just revealed -- who is going this year? 

http://www.orlandocosplay.com/2015/09/16/halloween-horror-nights-25-map-revealed/

I'm excited because they opened Harry Potter BUT I don't see a Rocky Horror Picture show this year. 

Looks like they replaced it with Jacks show.


----------

